# SRAM X-Gen Umwerfer am BW Mercury



## Eisenfaust (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo.

Ich möchte wissen, ob man den SRAM X-Gen Umwerfer, den es leider nur in der Down-Swing-Version gibt, problemlos an den Rahmen eines Mercury Modell 2004/2005 bekommt. 
Der Shimano-XT Down-Swing-Umwerfer hatte ja bekanntlich seine Probleme, die Schelle kollidierte mit der unteren Schraube des Flaschenhalters.

Ich möchte keine Feile bemühen müssen.

Die Kettenlinie des X-Gen ist mir nicht bekannt, liegt sie bei 50 mm oder bei 47,5 mm?


----------



## Nomercy (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Eisenfaust,
ich habe gerade einen XT-Umwerfer (2004) gegen einen wirklich geilen (und schwarzen) X-Gen ausgetauscht. Allerdings am Nicolai Helius FR, welchem die Probleme mit dem Flaschenhalter völlig fremd sind.
Deswegen beschränke ich mich mal auf die Fakten.
Der X-Gen ist für 47,5 bis 51mm Kettenlinie geeignet.
Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: So rein von der Optik her könnte es mit dem X-Gen am Mercury sehr, sehr knapp werden. Er scheint zumindest deutlich höher zu bauen, als der XT (2003) am Bergwerk. Und genau da ist ja die untere Schraube vom Flaschenhalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (29. Juni 2005)

also ich hab im Moment nen LX-Umwerfer am Mercury und musste an der Schelle feilen dass es vernünftig passt. War aber kein Problem, sieht auch ganz gut aus so (und ist ein paar gramm leichter   )

ich hatte den X-Gen beim Händler in der Hand und hab den LX daneben gehalten... ich bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen dass die Schelle ungefähr gleichhoch sitzt...d.h. hier ist auch feilen angesagt   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Antwort.
Das ist erst einmal eine eher enttäuschende Feststellung, daß es nicht ohne feilen geht. Ich hatte insgeheim gehofft, daß die Schelle des X-Gen geringfügig tiefer sitzt als die des Down-Swing XT-Pendants. 
Auf mich macht die Konstruktion des X-Gen Umwerfers einen weitaus stabileren Eindruck als der XT-Kollege. Mein Top-Swing (XT 2003) ist zwar noch in Ordnung, aber es zeigen sich bei mir die typischen Verschleißerscheinungen. Nach spätestens drei Jahren klappert ein XT Top-Swing einfach derart, daß der Umwerfer gehen sollte ...

Weiß jemand, ob SRAM in naheliegender Zukunft Top-Swing Umwerfer anbieten wird?


----------



## AC-Axel (30. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Also soweit ich informiert bin, eignet sich der XGen Umwerfer sowohl für Top-Swing als auch für Down-Pull Zuganlenkung. Ich habe ihn an meinem Mercury SL montiert.

Die Schelle liegt unmittelbar oberhalb der unteren Flaschenhaltergewindebohrung. Geht also ohne feilen!!!
Allerdings habe ich keinen Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr befestigt. Falls man, das möche, läßt sich aber sicher eine Hülse als Abstandshalter verwenden.


----------



## tomblume (30. Juni 2005)

ich hab den x-gen auf einem Mercury race 03 drauf. ist genau oberhalb der Schraube geklemmt - ohne feilen. Bei meinem alten xt03 mußte ich feilen. 

Gruss, Tom


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. Juni 2005)

Ich weiß nicht, ob Mercury und Mercury SL nicht doch leicht unterschiedliche Bohlochhöhen aufweisen. Jedenfalls weiß ich, daß man beim Rahmenmodell 2004 keinen Downswing XT03 Umwerfer ohne 'feilen' montieren kann. Bei AC-Axel erscheint mir der Abstand zwischen Lippe Führungsblech und Zähnen größer als 1 mm, also auch eher ungünstig.

Dann bleibt es doch beim XT-Umwerfer. Top-Swing ist kinematisch etwas günstiger, die Downswing-Typen sind in der Regel stabiler, der SRAM X-Gen macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Wie ich aber sehe, bleibt das dann auch wiederum mehr ein Ding der Theorie als der Praxis.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## tomblume (30. Juni 2005)

ich mußte bei meinem XT 03 ca. 2-3 mm wegfeilen. Der Sram passt ohne feilen, da die Schelle ein paar mm höher ist. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Und vorsicht: Shimano baut aktuell nur noch Deore abwärts für 47,5 unf 50 mm Kettenlinie! D. h. für Octalink mit 113er-Achse geht nur noch SRAM oder Deore abwärts oder die alte 03er-Linie. 
Die 04 er und 05er Serien ab LX nur noch für 50er-Linie, die unbestritten ungünstiger ist (mitte vorn und groß hinten geht nicht mehr und 2. von hinten ist grenzwertig).

Tom


----------



## santa_cross (30. Juni 2005)

Mann könnte evtl. noch erwähnen welches Blatt man forne fährt . Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe fährt AC Axel ein 44er . Was wäre wenn jemand ein 42er fahren will ? Funktioniert der X-Gen dann auch noch ohne zu feilen ?


----------



## Eisenfaust (1. Juli 2005)

Prinzipiell ist mir die Problematik mit der Kettenlinie bekannt und sie wurde ja schon vielfach diskutiert. Die neuen XT04 Top Swing arbeiten wirklich sauber nur mit den XT04 Kurbeln.
Problem ist nun, daß vor allem die Shimano Umwerfer nach drei Jahren aktivem Einsatz langsam den Jordan überqueren, insbesondere die Top-Swing durch ihre etwas klapprige Konstruktion. Ich las, daß der X-Gen von SRAM für eine Kettenlinie von 47,5 mm optimiert sei, das funktioniert sicher mit vielen Kurbel- und Kettenblättersätzen der Nicht-Japaner-Gruppen, die XT04 ist aber unbestritten günstig und von unschlagbarer Qualität für den verlangten Preis. Was macht nun jemand, der gerne SRAM Umwerfer montieren möchte ...

Probieren geht über studieren. 

Mein Umwerfer wird im Moment regelrecht 'sandbestrahlt', weil er offenbar an einer ungünstigen Stelle angebracht ist und sich ausgerechnet dort befindet, wo kleine, im Profil des Hinterrad hochgezogene und dort tangential die kreisbahn verlassende kleine Steinchen einschlagen. Das dicke Gelenk ist schon ganz silbrig 'gestrahlt' und bald wird das Teilchen verschlissen sein ...


----------



## tomblume (1. Juli 2005)

42 er Blatt geht sicher nicht. Ich habe ein 44 er. 46 geht auch sicher.
Wer fährt vorn ein 42er? Kann ich mir nur bei einer 2-fach-Garnitur vorstellen (29/42). Aber da kann ich dann leicht wieder einen aktuellen SH-Umwerfer nehmen, da der nicht so weit nach innen schwenken muss. 


Zum Sandgestrahlt: Du füährst doch auch ein MErcury. Keine Ahnung was du damit anstellst, aber meine Kratzer kommen höchstens vom Putzen. Ich fahre seit mehr als 2,5 Jahren eigentlich nur im Dreck. Und dass Steine komplett um den Reifen Kreisen und den Umwerfer sandstrahlen halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Ab und zu bleibt mal einer an der BRemse (HS33) hängen.  
Aber egal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santa_cross (1. Juli 2005)

Mit einem 46er hat man auch mit ShimaNo keine Probleme . Man muss nichts nachfeilen .


----------

